# Hope For Hares



## gentle giants (Jun 1, 2008)

Well,I decided it's time I finally got around to starting a blog, LOL. Seeing as how I've been on here for over two years now. 

To start things off, another sad little story.

I got a call from awoman on (I think) Thursday of this week, asking me if I would take her adult daughter's rabbit. She told me that ever since the daughter and husband/boyfriend had gotten dogs, they had stopped playing with the rabbit and he never got any time out of his cage anymore, etc. 

So I agree to takeBuster, a3-year old buff colored lop buck, and we arrange to meet Friday night. I met the women, picked up the rabbit, the bag of cedar bedding they were using in his teensy little store bought cage, and the remains of a bag of _totally _crappy food. The special Wal-Mart mix, with dried carrots and apples and little weird shapes in it. There were almost no pellets in this feed at all.

I get him home and start to give him an exam to check for health issues, injuries, sex, etc. and right away I spot the eyes:







This problem was obvious right away too:






I didn't get a pic of it, but his butt was also caked with hard, dried on feces. I took him to the vet Saturday morning, and he just shaved his butt, cause there was no cleaning off that cake. So this guy has spent three years living in a cage that is smaller than my vet's exam table, with no hay, no nutrition, and obviously he wasn't getting his cage cleaned out either. And you know what? Now that he is starting to get over being terrified, he is the sweetest, friendliest guy.


----------



## polly (Jun 1, 2008)

:bigtears:that is sooo sad. Honestly ifpet shops were more responsible why on earth can they not take the time to explain teh basics of care!! makes me so angry :grumpy:

I am so happy you have him he looks adorable.

which reminds me i need to pm ya anyways :nod

keep teh stories and pics coming


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jun 1, 2008)

That poor little bunny. Those nails are atrocious. I'm sure he is feeling a lot better with a pedicure and good food and hay. It never ceases to amaze me how resiliant these little guys are. I think that rescue bunnies are especially sweet - they know when they're living large!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jun 1, 2008)

the first thing i said when seeing the pic and before reading was "holy crap those nails are horrible"



What a cccccuuuuttttteeeee bunny though, glad he is at a better place with you now.


----------



## gentle giants (Jun 1, 2008)

Here is another story, but a much happier one. This young woman had to give up her pair of bonded, spayed does because of a severe allergy. They came with a pretty decent sized cage, and a big bag of toys and treats. This is a beautiful pair of girls, and very sweet and friendly. I just picked them up this afternoon, and the lady gave me a sizable donation that will be a big help with my building plans this summer. 

Peaches is the lop, Delilah is the JW. Can anyone tell me the color Delilah is, BTW?


----------



## 12354somebunny (Jun 1, 2008)

wow Buster's nails are longer than mine have ever been in my entire life  i'm glad he's gonna have a much better life now that he's with you. i like his colour!

Delilah looks like a Siamese Sable to me. are her feet dark brown too?


----------



## BSAR (Jun 2, 2008)

Glad you started a blog!! Can't wait to see future post! That is awful about Buster, I can't believe they would let his nails get that long. Lucky you got him to take such great care of him!!:biggrin2:


----------



## juliew19673 (Jun 2, 2008)

Wow what amazing animals they are - for going through such tragedy as the conditions such as Buster lived in to trust a human again.. Give yourself a pat on the back - great job and love all the photos so please keep them up (along with stories of each).. Great blog!


----------



## Marietta (Jun 2, 2008)

Great job with Buster! A very handsome bun, I love his colour. From now on he'll learn for the first time in his life how it is to be really loved and taken care of. His nails were unbelieveble! They were obviously never been cut. How painful it must have been for him to walk with these monstrous nails, I wonder how they didn't all break and fill his little fingers with infections... and he's lucky he wasn't injured when trying to scratch himself. The runny eyes don't look very serious, it may be allergic to the fumes of his urine.. I'm sure he'll be in great shape in no time. And I can only imagine how happy he must be to be able to run at last...Poor bun! Some people just don't deserve pets! Really!!!! :soapbox:censored2:



Please post photos on his progress.

The girls are lovely, too!

Marietta


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jun 2, 2008)

I am so sad over his toes..... I just..... I can't believe that someone would allow an animal to get that bad. I know sometimes money is tight but it's not about money when you can do it yourself!!!


----------



## pinksalamander (Jun 2, 2008)

:yeahthat: I would rather see someone cut their rabbits nails incorrectly, or maybe a bit badly, than just leave them. Its such an excuse 'i didn't know how'.

Peaches is gorgeous too.. looks a bit like William :bunnyangel:

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## Alexah (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm so glad to see that you decided to start a blog. I've always loved hearing and seeing your bunnies and rescues.

Buster...poor Buster. I can't believe someone let him get to that point willingly. Those nails are beyond words. I'm so happy that the woman contacted you about taking in her daughter's bunny. That was the first act of kindness that bunny probably ever had. Thank God you have him now. He looks to be just precious - adorable too. 

And the other two are adorable as well. Delilah is so interesting to me. I guess it's because I've really not seen many jersey woolies. And Peaches just looks so sweet and cuddly. I was relieved to see a happier story where they were concerned.

I can't wait to see and hear about Buster, Peaches, and Delilah updates along with all your other buns! Thanks for caring enough to get involved and for doing so much for bunnies.


----------



## JenniferCameron (Jun 5, 2008)

I can't imagine how someone could treat any living thing like that. I'm happy she's in a better place now. I can't get over those nails, how could you possibly not do something about that?


----------



## myheart (Jun 5, 2008)

Being in rescue, you must see a lot of bad along with the good. It has to be a blessing when you do get to rescue a bun that is in such need as poor Buster. It breaks my heart to see things like that because I have seen such stuff in the dog-world. Horribly long nails, bad hair coat, bad teeth, ect. all amount to one animal in need of some TLC and comfort. Best wishes with all of your babies. They came a long way to find you. Do you also adopt out, or do you just provide for as many as you are able to?

myheart


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jun 5, 2008)

Oh my gosh! I can't believe how longhis nails are! poor guy must have had an awful time walking  What's wrong with his eyes? I'm so very glad you were able to take him in. I'm sure he's having a great time being properly cared for, now!

ETA: Peaches is adorable! I wish I could get her! 

Emily


----------



## gentle giants (Jun 6, 2008)

I do adopt out, Myheart, when I can find a suitable home for one of the bunnies. Buster's eyes seem a little better with the ointment, the fur around them is still matted but is dry now instead of being wet all the time. Something I have seen with my rescue bunnies, is that they really do have great immune systems. Sometimes just getting them onto good food and in clean housing for a couple of days is all it takes to clear up a lot of issues. Unless it's something majorthat has to have antibiotics to clear up, anyway.


----------



## myheart (Jun 6, 2008)

Are you still making toys to help with some of your costs? I will have to PM you about ordering some hanging toys. I will have to find the thread again to see what toys you have available. Yes, this a shameless plug on my part to remind others of the toys you make . I hope you don't mind, but sometimes it becomes "out of sight, out of mind." Lately I find that happening to me way too much...lol. Just can't remember anything unless it is sitting right in front of me. Even at that I have to wonder some times...

myheart


----------



## gentle giants (Jun 6, 2008)

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=35478&forum_id=7 :biggrin2:


----------



## naturestee (Jun 6, 2008)

I just want to snuggle Buster! Poor little man. He looks a lot like another bun that was just transferred to SRR from my shelter and he wassuper cuddly, in fact he wanted cuddling so bad he'd bite if you didn't love on him! I'm glad Buster's starting to feel better now that he's getting decent care. And I'm really glad that the girls had a good enough owner to make a donation to you instead of just wanting to dump them on you. It's nice to see someone actually cared what happened to their pets... yes I'm jaded.

Have you gotten any buns adopted out? It takes so long sometimes.


----------



## myheart (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks so much for the link to your web site. I didn't notice at first that it was an entire site at first until I saw the selection menu on the right. So neat!!! I even signed your guest book (hope you don't mind). I saw Sugar's picture on Petfinder and almost inquired about her. She is gorgeous . Does she like hugs or just pets? I didn't even realize that was you posting her (sometimes it takes me a while to do the 2+2 thing...:?) 

How big are the larger size toys? Too big for Patch and Luna (Dutch size)? Would they enjoy the smaller-size toys also (or too small)? Would like to PM you this weekend to order something.

myheart


----------



## gentle giants (Jun 7, 2008)

Naturstee- I haven't adopted any out in quite a while, probably not in at least three months. 

MyHeart- Sugar does get a little nervous about being picked up, but she will climb up my chest and snuffle all over my face when I open her hutch. And she likes digging towels! :biggrin2:

I think a dutch bunny could handle the larger circle toy just fine, it's about 4-41/2" across. The smaller one is about 3" or a little over. I need to get more pictures on my website, it doesn't list everything I have available. Can't remeber if I have them pictured on there or not, but I also have the alphabet blocks that I make holes in for hiding a treat. Charity loves those, she always chews the treat out first, she makes this neat little circle around the treat hole and just plucks it out, LOL.


----------



## polly (Jun 7, 2008)

My buns love your alphabet blocks :nod though most have not much picture left on them now!! Can't wait for the new ones to come :brownbunny


----------



## gentle giants (Jun 14, 2008)

An update on Buster. Physically, his eyes seem to be clearing up nicely, and he is discovering that he loves greens! Which is something that he likely had never had before. I am worried, though, that his three year tight confinement may have done permanent damage. He is, of course, in a muuuch larger cage now, with plenty of room to hop around. The only problem is.....he won't move. 

I mean, when I walk around to the far side of the cage he will follow me to see what I am doing, and he comes to the front to get fed, etc. But he moves so slowly and carefully, it's like he is afraid he is going to hurt himself. He is only three, but to watch him move I would have guessed he is quite elderly. And he shows very little emotion. The only time he gets even a little excited about anything is whenI bring him his dandelions. He has very little appetite, probably because he never moves around at all. I am afraid to give him run time outside the cage, because I know he can't have any muscle tone, and I'm afraid if he did get excited he would hurt himself. I guess I will have to give him time and see if he will gradually start moving around more.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jun 14, 2008)

i would say give him time, i think that maybe with eating a better quality food and moving a little at a time and more room to move he will build up his muscle tone. I think it is just something that will work out in time. As far as him getting excited i think he will come around with that too, think about what did he really have to be excited about before, from the looks of him when he came into you there was nothing that he was probably happy about. With a little time and the new foods and different enviroment i think he will come around. He has alot to live for now , he is living the high life now it is going to take time for him to know how to act like the KING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 



give him squishy kisses from me cause he is a real cutie pie. And hugs to you for what you are doing for him too


----------



## gentle giants (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks, LMZC. I am hoping the same thing. 

Forgot to add earlier: Max the attitude bunny got the snip yesterday! He is doing great, came home and immedialty starting nibbling the dandelion leaves I had waiting for him.


----------



## myheart (Jun 14, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear about Buster. I guess we never know how deep wounds really go until we see the day-to-day results. Poor little man...He never deserved a life like that, he seems so sweet. Please give him lot's of kind words, nose pets, and extra greens from me. Be sure to tell him how handsome he is as often as possible; Patrick and my boy cateat that up, strokes their egos a bit. It is amazing how much more their little chests puff out 'cause momma says so. 

Peace and hugs to you and all of yours,

myheart


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 17, 2008)

Heartwarming stories.  How many buns in the rescue right now?


----------



## gentle giants (Jun 17, 2008)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> Heartwarming stories.  How many buns in the rescue right now?


I have 25 rabbits total, 13 of which are rescues. There is a young lady who is interested in Dusty, though, and may come to meet him this week.


----------



## Alexah (Jun 17, 2008)

Wow...25?! I can't imagine. And 13 rescues? What an angel you are for caring so much about rabbits and their well-being. I love reading your blog and seeing the pictures of your rescues. And it's so heartening to know that one may be adopted soon and going to his new forever home.

Do you have any updated pictures of Buster? I'd love to "see" how he's doing. Actually more pics of any of your guys would be awesome! It's so special to see them come from a bad situation and then transform into the beautiful, strong creatures they're meant to be. Just thank you for all you do - you're an inspiration.


----------



## gentle giants (Jun 20, 2008)

Happy news! Dusty went to his new forever home today. A lovely lady and her three kids drove three hours to get him. They told me they saw several other rabbits on Petfinder that were closer to them, but Dusty was the only one that would do. I gave the family the link the RO, hopefully they will join so we can get updates on how he is doing in his new home.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jun 20, 2008)

That is great!!!!!!!!!!!!! And it would also be great to have Dusty updates too.


----------



## gentle giants (Jul 2, 2008)

I took in a shelter overflow from up in the Chicago area on Sunday. She is already spayed, she actually had a couple of stitches that hadn't been removed and had grown in, so we had to take those out. But she is in good health, and is very sweet and inquisitive. She looks a little scraggly in these pics, the move threw her into a molt, so I will get some better ones once she is done with that. I haven't named her yet,I was thinking Jasmine for some reason, or mabye Jazzy.


----------



## myheart (Jul 2, 2008)

She is beautiful!!! What color is she? She almost looks like a Cinnamon, but with loppy ears. That would reallymake me want to hug her up all the more....:biggrin2my heart-bunny, Maggie, was a Cinnamon) I think Jasmine would be a great name for her. She looks like a flower kind of bunny. Please keep us informed about her personality and everything!

myheart


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jul 2, 2008)

She is beautiful! I love the name Jasmine too. Is it the picture or does she have a really big face from the front view. It looks like her crown is really high.


----------



## gentle giants (Jul 2, 2008)

She does have a fairly broad head. As for her crown being high, I don't know much about that, so I couldn't tell ya. She is still a little nervous from the move, but seems to be very sweet. She is pretty easy to pick up, and likes to explore and check everything out. Oh, and she loves digging in blankets, LOL. I had a hard time getting a picture of her that wasn't blurred, because she was busy rearranging the blanket I had over the couch!


----------



## gentle giants (Jul 14, 2008)

More happy news! Jasmine went to her new home yesterday! She was adopted by a very sweet young man who recently lost his first rabbit, a French Lop. He was so excited to get her, he was almost jumping up and down, LOL. He even bought some of my bunny toys for her, too. He had already bunny-proofed his home for his previous rabbit, and knew about cedar shavings being bad for rabbits-and he didn't even care that she was having a MASSIVE molt and leaving piles of hair everywhere when he came to meet her, LOL. So I feel pretty good about this home, and she is even close by so I can check up on her if I need to.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jul 14, 2008)

What great news!! Congratulations to Jamine on going to her forever home. It sounds like she has an awesome bunny daddy.


----------



## naturestee (Jul 14, 2008)

Wow that didn't take long to get her adopted! Congrats! I'm so glad you're getting more adopters lately. They can be so hard to find sometimes.


----------



## gentle giants (Jul 15, 2008)

Unfortunatly, it didn't take long for her space to get filled back up, either. Last night I picked up a white satin doe, and had her to the vet this morning already. She has a bad case of ear mites, and a pretty large jaw abcess. I will be pm'ing Randy about that, because I don't feel my vet is treating it aggresively enough. Although the fact that she is probably pregnant complicates matters, too. Pics to follow tonight.


----------



## NZminilops (Jul 16, 2008)

Poor thing , I bet she's a pretty bun though, love that satin fur.


----------



## gentle giants (Jul 16, 2008)

I just got a rather bad phone call. This woman bought two bunnies from a petstore, and requested two does, but as usual the emplyees didn't have a clue. So now she has 9 babies, and doesn't know what to do with them. She also wants to rehome the father, because he won't let them pet him, etc. So in roughly three weeks the white satin doe will most likely deposit a large litter on me, and in four weeks I will be taking in another nine or ten rabbits. 

So if there is anyone fairly close by who would like to foster one or more of my bunnies...well, I could really use the space. Also if anyone is needing any bunny toys, let me know!


----------



## gentle giants (Jul 21, 2008)

Surprise! My satin doe, Hope, gave birth to three babies yesterday afternoon, about two weeks before I expected them! All three appear healthy so far, and Hope has fed them. Here are the promised pics. Mom is enjoying her favorite, canned pumpkin, which I have been giving her for fiber because she is still having some difficulty with hay.







The new babies. Sorry the pic is a little blurry.


----------



## gentle giants (Jul 22, 2008)

I have a new and improved website I would love for ya'all to check out: 

http://www.tiptopwebsite.com/hopeforhares06


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jul 22, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jul 22, 2008)

Nice site!


----------



## gentle giants (Jul 29, 2008)

Updated pics of Hope's babies: 











Plus Buster feeling better and having some play time:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jul 29, 2008)

Yeah! for Buster feeling better and what cute babies!:woohoo


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jul 29, 2008)

the babies are so cute, and Buster well what can i say he is just to cute


----------



## kirst3buns (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm so glad Buster is feeling better. He looks better too.


----------



## gentle giants (Aug 2, 2008)

Well, here are the new bunnies. I got a pleasant surprise when I picked them up, I was expecting your typical petstore rabbits: lops or Mini Rex mixes. Insead, I gotnine of these beauties:
















And this is daddy, I would guess he is a hefty nine or ten pounds:






Not sure on how many girls/boysI have yet, we'll sort that part out later.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Aug 2, 2008)

oh wow what pretty coloring!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Aug 2, 2008)

The one on the left sniffing the bowl is my absolute favorite.  What gorgeous babies!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Aug 2, 2008)

They are absolutely beautiful!:inlove: I love their coloring and markings!


----------



## polly (Aug 4, 2008)

They are so beautiful, I love the dad. Wish you were closer I would have had one in a heart beat as a partner for JB!

Your site is looking fab as well Myra


----------



## myheart (Aug 10, 2008)

Do I see blue eyes, or is that wishful thinking? 

I like the one that is whispering secrets to the white bun with grey ears at the back of the cage. Way too cute for me!!!!

myheart


----------



## gentle giants (Aug 11, 2008)

Theyhave sort of blue-grey eyes, actually. It's hard to tell in the pics, because their eyes flashed back.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks for posting the updates and photographs, gg!!


----------



## gentle giants (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks to the generosity of the members here on RO, Buster and Pal lost their manhood today, LOL. Pal is what I named the harly buck that fathered the pretty babies above. So they are both now officially adoptable! And who could resist a face like this?


----------



## delusional (Aug 12, 2008)

I just want to squeesh that face.. he looks like a teddy bear.  

You need to send him to me. And a couple of those little ones too.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Aug 12, 2008)

woo hoo glad to hear, or not so glad for Buster sorry,lol.


----------



## myheart (Aug 12, 2008)

Buster looks so beautiful now!!!! You definitely worked your magic with the little guy. I am happy to hear that RO members will band together to help those in need out. I knew this was the right forum to join...:biggrin2:

Give all ofthe babies extra nose-rubs for me. Buster and Pal deserve smooches for being so brave... Poor babies.... 

myheart


----------



## gentle giants (Aug 16, 2008)

Bunnny transport is complete! For anyone that hasn't heard about our massive efforts to make some space for more bunnies in Catnap, look here: http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=37882&forum_id=7&page=1

Plus I had Big Mama out in the x-pen on the grass this evening after I got home, and I snapped a couple of pics. She is having much fun clipping all the clover off. I actually found a four-leafed one, and barely got to it before she did. 



She is the last Flemish I have left.


----------



## gentle giants (Aug 17, 2008)

Got a new guy today. He is seven years old, and boy does he look it. I am going to see about getting him into the vet tomorow morning first thing. He is uneutered of course, and I have never met a rabbit in my lifethat smells this incredibly bad. I know he has some poo stuck to his bottom, after the kids go to bed tonight I am going to put on my gas mask and see about cleaning him up some. He also has some serious goopy eye and dry, irritated skin above his eyes too. I am going to get him neutered asap, assuming Dr. Drake says he can handle it. His former owner called him "Smush", but I don't think I can stand to call him that, not after hearing this woman say it....but that's another story, LOL. Here he is:












ETA: See the big brown stuffy in the pics? Hubby just walked into the back room where this guy is, and he was..well...Hubby calls it his "bunny blow up doll" now, so um yeah. Definatly getting neutered soon.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Aug 18, 2008)

Poor guy, he is so cute!


----------



## myheart (Aug 18, 2008)

Please keep us posted about whether or not the vet will neuter him at his age. That would have to be hard on his little body, wouldn't it? Poor little guy...

myheart


----------



## Bassetluv (Aug 18, 2008)

Oh, the poor little guy; he just seems to eminate so much sadness. However, if he's found a 'friend' with the stuffie he must still have some zest for life. 

I'm so glad that you're taking care of him, he looks like such a sweetheart, who's probably had a very rough life.


----------



## gentle giants (Aug 18, 2008)

Well, Dr. says we can neuter him--as soon as the infection in his poor testicles is taken care of. Now that he is a little cleaner, I'm going to get brave and brush out that heavy coat.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Aug 19, 2008)

Good thing this fella knows you care, GG.

Thanks to the generosity of RO, it'll be awesome if more lose their manhood. Seriously. Much easier to Adopt when no firehoses are gushing out urnie jets.


----------



## gentle giants (Aug 19, 2008)

*TreasuredFriend wrote: *


> Good thing this fella knows you care, GG.


Oh, I don't know, he is _really _not happy with me right now, LOL. What with getting the syringe stuck in his mouth three times a day for pain meds and antibiotics, and me trying to convince him to sit still so I can get rid of the matts and tangles in his coat (which he seems to be bent on keeping, BTW!) I think right now he would rather I leave him alone! I am basically just runnnig the brush over him two or three times every time I get him out for meds, which is making progress very slow. *sigh* :?


----------



## gentle giants (Aug 25, 2008)

Some small good news in my bunny group. Buster has been adopted to a very nice young lady here in town, so he will be close enough for me to easily keep tabs on, which is nice. He will go to his new home on Tuesday, once his new slave has had the chance to set up his cage, pen, etc. 

Also, my elderly guy with the bad teeth is getting neutered today, keep him in your thoughts for an easy recovery-and that the rest of his teeth are ok, as Dr. is going to check them while he is asleep. Also they are going to check his eyes, since it seems to me that the right one is oddly glassy looking. Afraid with his age me may be getting a cataract or something, we'll see.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Aug 25, 2008)

good vibes being sent the old mans way and woo hoo for Buster.


----------



## gentle giants (Aug 25, 2008)

Well, it's no wonder the old man won't eat, when Dr. Drake took a look in his mouth he said he really doesn't have much of anything left at all. Honestly, I think it would be better to remove whatever he has left, because surely it's causing him pain. Dr. Drake I don't think will do it for me, though.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Aug 25, 2008)

Just his front teeth or all his teeth?



Poor guy it is ashame since he is older that the doc didnt just do it all at once as to not put him under again.


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm just seeing your blog for the first time, and I have to say -- you ROCK!!!

So many poor babies all finding happiness through you . I am delighted to hear Buster has got a forever home. I hope this older bun can be made to have a comfortable and happy life. Has he got a name yet?

Will be keeping up with this blog now.

Jan


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 25, 2008)

That guy looks like my Dallas. Give him a kiss for me.


----------



## gentle giants (Aug 25, 2008)

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> Just his front teeth or all his teeth?
> 
> 
> 
> Poor guy it is ashame since he is older that the doc didnt just do it all at once as to not put him under again.


Nope--ALL his teeth.  I think Dr. Drake doesn't feel comfortable doing it, at least that was the impression I got when I mentioned it to him. I have made him an appointment with a really excellent rabbit vet for Saturday.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Aug 26, 2008)

such a brave trooper, e.f. (elderly fella). You are very caring to make the appt. with another excellent rabbit vet. Head rubs post-neuter surgery...

Congrats to Buster.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Aug 26, 2008)

*gentle giants wrote: *


> Nope--ALL his teeth.  I think Dr. Drake doesn't feel comfortable doing it, at least that was the impression I got when I mentioned it to him. I have made him an appointment with a really excellent rabbit vet for Saturday.


OH WOW how does that work with eating, he will have to eat purred things all the time? Poor thing


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 26, 2008)

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> *gentle giants wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Nope--ALL his teeth.  I think Dr. Drake doesn't feel comfortable doing it, at least that was the impression I got when I mentioned it to him. I have made him an appointment with a really excellent rabbit vet for Saturday.
> ...


He should still eat just fine. Dallas has no teeth and eats like a pig. Shoot he can chow down on a papaya tablet like nothing.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Aug 26, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *gentle giants wrote: *
> ...


Oh I thought Dallas only had his front teeth removed? Do they crunch it all with there gums?


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 26, 2008)

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *
> ...


Yup.


----------



## Striker (Aug 26, 2008)

I hope that owner gets hit by a car. Jk that might be a little over board but atleast a fine for animal cruelty. When my buns claws got too long he wouldnt even go on hard surface. SO finaly my mom spent the $12 to get them trimed and Sunny now lives a happy short toa nail life :biggrin2:


----------



## gentle giants (Aug 30, 2008)

More good news! Old bunny guy, now named Toby, actually ate softened pellets today! All by himself, without me having to syringe them down him. Annnd..(drum roll, please..) he pooped! ROFL They are mostly teensy tiny poops, but they are there. After not eating for twelve days, it is really good to see this. I will be happy to sweep those pebbles up! He is moving a little more, too, although I still have to "talk" him into coming out of his cage. 

Here's to you and your incredible fighting spirit, Toby!!

:toastingbuns :great: :woohooet: arty0002:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Aug 30, 2008)

Thats wonderful news!:happyrabbit:


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 30, 2008)

Aww, Bless his little heart. The patience and care are starting to pay off 

Jan


----------



## gentle giants (Sep 4, 2008)

New guy! He is about five months old according to his former owner, and he is going in for his neuter tomorow morning. He is an absolute doll! He is incredibly sweet, and loves having me pet and love on him even though he has had such astressful day and doesn't even know me. Oh, and check out the neat markings on his ears, too.














Feeling a little superior at the moment.


----------



## myheart (Sep 5, 2008)

What an absolutely handsome young fellow you have on your hands!!!I love the last pic of him -- like he is saying, "I know I'm so beautiful, but that flashy is enough now. Just adore me, NOW." He has to be sweetbecause helooks that cute, er...handsome! :inlove:

myheart


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Sep 5, 2008)

very cute new guy!!!!!!!


----------



## gentle giants (Sep 5, 2008)

The pictures really don't do him justice, he has one of the sweetest faces I have seen, and that's saying something! I had to hurry up and post him on Petfinder and my website last night before I decided to keep him, LOL.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Sep 30, 2008)

How is everybody in rescue-caring hands doin'?


----------



## gentle giants (Sep 30, 2008)

All has been quiet on the rescue front recently, thank Heaven, haven't had any desparate "please take this bunny" calls for a while now. There is one thing I am going to also post in the general forum, though, it has to do with more shelters/rescues than just mine. 

I don't know how many of you know of the Animal Rescue Site, where you can go to click the purple button and donate food to shelter animals every day. Anyway, the Animal Rescue Site, in partnership with Petfinder.com, is holding a challenge, where people can go to vote for their favorite shelter or rescue. Here is a little more info from my daily email reminder:



"Dear Supporter,

Your friendly Tuesday reminder from The Animal Rescue Site: 
Make a difference today! 

Click on the purple button at The Animal Rescue Site and 
give food to an animal living in a shelter or sanctuary 
--at no cost to you.
http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com/tpc/ERA_093008_ARS

COME AND CLICK, THEN VOTE! 
-- Help your local shelter win $25,000. -- 

The Animal Rescue Site $100,000 Shelter+ Challenge - brought 
to you by Petfinder has begun, and your favorite eligible 
shelter or rescue organization needs your vote. Vote once 
every day, right after you click to fund food for animals in 
need. Look for the red "Vote Now!" at the top of the next 
page: 
http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com/tpc/ERA_100108_100KChallenge 

Weekly prizes of $1,000 will be distributed, plus grants 
galore at the end of the Challenge on December 15th, 
including the Grand Prize of $25,000. The number of votes 
determines who wins, so vote now and every day until then!" 




You don't have to register, and there is no fee of any kind. Just click. So come on people, pick your favorite shelter and vote, vote, vote! You can vote once every day, so if you want to you could even vote for a different shelter every day. (Yours Truly is on the Illinois list, BTW. :biggrin2


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 1, 2008)

Glad to hear things are quiet.

I 'click' on that site every day. Like you say, it's so easy to do, and i feel Like I am helping in (a very) small way

Jan


----------



## gentle giants (Oct 1, 2008)

But when all of us help in thay very small way, it makes a big difference... Do you ever scrol down and see the total amounts that people have donated? It gives the numbers for today and several days back as well. It makes me feel like I am making more of a difference than it looks like on the surface, because I know for one thing that I have told several people about it myself, that now go and click the button every day too. It's the "ripple" effect.


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 5, 2008)

Just as a reminder....we need more pics....

ESPECIALLY of Big Mama...


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 5, 2008)

Peg Big Mama passed away.

RIP Big Mama, my gorgeous girl.


----------



## gentle giants (Oct 7, 2008)

Max and Toby are officially bonded!! They are living together in the same pen now, and Toby was grooming Max's face last night, it was sooo cute! It was really amazingly easy to bond them, considering they are both male and Toby has only been neutered for a few weeks. And the really cool thing is, before, Toby would just lay in the corner of his cage all the time, mabye come out in the pen for a few minutes and then just go back in and lay down. He didn't play, he ate just enough to keep him going, basically, and that was his life. 

Now, he throws around the key ring, he comes out and runs around when they have their play time in the evening, and last night he came and was nudging my ankles while I was on the computer. And he about climbs the wall at feeding time! He is like a whole new rabbit. He hasn't done a real binkie yet, I'm not sure if he really can actually, but I am so incredibly glad I decided to try bonding them. The only thing I worry aboutis that Toby is so much older than Max, that I am afraid they may not have that much time together.


----------



## myheart (Oct 7, 2008)

*gentle giants wrote: *


> The only thing I worry aboutis that Toby is so much older than Max, that I am afraid they may not have that much time together.



I know it would break Max's heart if something happened to Toby, but if they decide they like each other, I would let them be together.As we all know, bonds that actually have a personality-changing effects are so few and far between. Just post some cuddly pictures of the two together enjoying each other's company. :biggrin2:

myheart


----------



## gentle giants (Feb 5, 2009)

It has been a long time since I updated here! Of course, it has been a while since I have been on RO at all, but part of that was because of the move and all. 

Well, anyway, I got Hope spayed on Monday, and apparently jsut in time! When the vet removed her uterus, he said it was very bloody and strnage looking, and he had difficulty getting it out. I'm not sure what that would mean, but we sent it in for testing to find out what was wrong with it. And Hope didn't handle the surgery well, she had the runs for about 48 hours afterwards. It has cleared up on it's own now though, thank Heaven, and she is back to eating. I had to tempt her with a couple of treats to get her started eating normally again.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm glad Hope was spayed in time, and please let us know the test results. Sending head strokes and TLC for her continued recovery. Good to see you back with updates,


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 5, 2009)

Wow, sounds like Hope's spay happened just in time. Sounds like it was a tricky op for the vet. I'm pleased she has come through it OK 

Jan


----------



## gentle giants (Feb 5, 2009)

Unfortunately, the news is not good. The histopathology came back, and it was a particularly aggressive strain of cancer. Even though we seem to have caught it early, the odds are good that it has already spread to one or more of her organs. Basically all that we can do at this point is to keep a close eye on her weight and general health, in case she shows signs that it has spread. Also, I have to get her daughter spayed asap, because their relation makes it more likely for her to develop this as well.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Feb 5, 2009)

GG, is Hope an elderly bun? Over the age of 3? Do you know her background? I apologize for the questions. When time permits I'll jump to your Petfinder listings and read the guys/gals profiles. View their photos. She is fortunate you are caring and took her to see the vet...and I hope she'll binky and enjoy every day she has ahead of her. This is sad news about the cancer. 

A get-well and carehugs extension to her daughter in addition to Hope. And YOU. I didn't realize a cancer strain could carry into offspring? Same as humans then?!? 
- Can anyone on RO (breeders BlueGiants or Polly, Flashy, Peg) whose savvy about this explain?
silly TF Question: Aggressive strain as in uterine cancer only transferrable to offspring females?? 

From GG's post on Feb-5, above "When the vet removed her uterus, he said it was very bloody and strange looking, and he had difficulty getting it out."

You have a lot on your shoulders, and Hope is lucky you are doing so much for her well-being. :hearts


----------



## naturestee (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm so sorry, GG. Hopefully it hasn't spread yet and he got everything out. FYI, I've heard (and seen in other places) that uterine cancer often spreads to the lungs. So any breathing problems should be checked out.

Does she only have the one daughter? I remembered she had a litter.

Spoil the heck out of her, just in case!

:hug:


----------



## gentle giants (Feb 5, 2009)

The litter she had was only three kits, thank Heaven, and two of them were boys. So tomorow I will be getting the daughter, Daisy, an appointment to get spayed. I would have rather been able to wait a little longer as money is so very tight right now, but it's not worth the risk of waiting. 
TF-I have no idea how old she is, or anything about her background. Her previous owners took her to auction to sell when she got sick, and bred her as well in hopes of getting more money for her sale. That's why I rarely go to that auction, because there are alwyas several cases like that there at any given time, and I always make myself promise I will only bring home one, just don't have time/space/money for any more, sadly.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Feb 6, 2009)

Those auctions would make me very sad.


----------



## gentle giants (Feb 6, 2009)

I usually come home crying.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Feb 7, 2009)

oh man i am so sorry


----------



## rosetintedlenses (Feb 8, 2009)

I just wanted to stop in and say hello, I'm Buster's (somewhat) new slave! I joined a while back, but lost the link and just found it again, hopefully I'll be able to remember to post on here a little more!

Buster is doing wonderful in my home, he has been renamed Naboo in the meantime, and he is a truly amazing little guy. When I first brought him home, he was really quiet and shy, but now he loves to play with his toys and hop around the house, binkying away! He absolutely loves to be petted and he loves eating his parsley, banana (in small quantities), and papaya tablets as well. He's a really sweet little guy, but he definitely will let you know when he's mad at you too, lol.

I hope you don't mind me kinda hijacking your thread, but I do have a lot of new pictures of him, if you're interested in seeing them.


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 8, 2009)

Great to see you here.


----------



## Bassetluv (Feb 8, 2009)

*gentle giants wrote: *


> Unfortunately, the news is not good. The histopathology came back, and it was a particularly aggressive strain of cancer. Even though we seem to have caught it early, the odds are good that it has already spread to one or more of her organs. Basically all that we can do at this point is to keep a close eye on her weight and general health, in case she shows signs that it has spread. Also, I have to get her daughter spayed asap, because their relation makes it more likely for her to develop this as well.


Poor little girl :hearts:...but at the same time, maybe you have given her 'Hope'! Picture her completely healed and well...you never know, the vet may have caught the entire cancer. 

Give your girl tons of hugs from me! :hug1


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Feb 8, 2009)

*rosetintedlenses wrote: *


> I just wanted to stop in and say hello, I'm Buster's (somewhat) new slave! I joined a while back, but lost the link and just found it again, hopefully I'll be able to remember to post on here a little more!
> 
> Buster is doing wonderful in my home, he has been renamed Naboo in the meantime, and he is a truly amazing little guy. When I first brought him home, he was really quiet and shy, but now he loves to play with his toys and hop around the house, binkying away! He absolutely loves to be petted and he loves eating his parsley, banana (in small quantities), and papaya tablets as well. He's a really sweet little guy, but he definitely will let you know when he's mad at you too, lol.
> 
> I hope you don't mind me kinda hijacking your thread, but I do have a lot of new pictures of him, if you're interested in seeing them.


we would absolutely love to see pics of Naboo, he was one of my favorite's :biggrin2: you wouldnt have to twist my arm to look at them,lol:lookaround


----------



## kherrmann3 (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear about the negative histopathology. Those are phone calls you never want to get.  How is she doing?


----------



## rosetintedlenses (Feb 9, 2009)

Wow, reading through this makes me really sad now. I'm sorry to hear about Hope, she's a beautiful bunny. I really hope that she makes it through this just fine.

As promised, here's some new pictures of Naboo (formerly Buster). This may get a little picture heavy just because I have so many cute ones of him now.



















And the last one, I promise haha.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Feb 9, 2009)

*rosetintedlenses wrote: *


>


Dallas has some competition!!!!!!!!!!!! I am in love look at that face


----------



## gentle giants (Feb 9, 2009)

I am thinking that she is not doing very well. She was grinding her teeth this morning, and was not terribly interested in eating. I was hoping that we would have a couple of weeks anyway, but it's not looking that way now. If she doesn't pass the treat test this afternoon, I will know. :tears2:


----------



## Bassetluv (Feb 9, 2009)

:hug1


----------



## naturestee (Feb 9, 2009)

Maybe she's still recovering from the spay? There's a conversation about this with mouse_chalk's Dotty, that some rabbits feel a bit worse a few days after the spay.

I would hope it would take longer to show, since I'm guessing she didn't appear ill before her spay.

:hug:


----------



## gentle giants (Feb 9, 2009)

Well, she didn't seem truly sick before the spay, but she had never been "right" if you know what I mean. I had her spayed when I did because she wasn't eating right, and I wanted to get her teeth checked to see if that was the problem. Since she needed to be spayed anyway, I thought it would be better to get both done with her only being put under once. And then of course, we discovered the cancer. I don't know...she just looked so miserable this morning.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Feb 9, 2009)

*gentle giants wrote: *


> Well, she didn't seem truly sick before the spay, but she had never been "right" if you know what I mean. I had her spayed when I did because she wasn't eating right, and I wanted to get her teeth checked to see if that was the problem. Since she needed to be spayed anyway, I thought it would be better to get both done with her only being put under once. And then of course, we discovered the cancer. I don't know...she just looked so miserable this morning.


Oh man i am so sorry, hugs to her and you.


----------



## naturestee (Feb 9, 2009)

Darn it. I was hoping she had been acting well before the spay. Were any dental problems found?

I wouldn't give up on her just yet, as she really might be just recovering from her spay. It did sound rougher than normal and she may have had more than the usual blood loss due to extra blood vessels connected to the tumor. I'm just going to work on that assumption right now because it's what I'd rather believe and it won't hurt anything.


----------



## gentle giants (Feb 10, 2009)

Dr. Drake said her teeth looked great, so that isn't the problem. I did get some pain meds for her when I dropped Daisy off to spay this morning, so I have that on hand if needed. I don't know, this girl has really put me through the wringer emotionally and financially too, she has been to the vet for one complaint or another something like eight times in the seven months I have had her. I really hate to give up on her though, she is such a sweet, laid back girl.I wassitting and holding her this morning, and she was snuggling under my chin and nudging my hand.... Hard asI have tried not to, I havegotten attached to this poor girl.


----------



## irishlops (Feb 10, 2009)

thats bad news. hope it is is going to turn out goood in the end....


----------



## gentle giants (Feb 13, 2009)

I picked up a new rescue today. The lady that called me had rescued her form someone else who couldn't keep her, but has just found out that her dog has heartworms and will have to be going through the treatments for that, so she doesn't have the time/money to care for both her and the rabbit. The poor bunny's name is Spot-I will be changing that, she is too pretty and sweet to have such a bland name. For a nice change, this girl is in great health and looks to have had great care, which is always a relief to see. So, without further ado, here she is! ( And if any good names occur to you, let me know, cause my brain is starting to run out of ideas!)


----------



## naturestee (Feb 13, 2009)

What a pretty girl! I don't know why, but she looks like a Tanya to me.

How is Hope doing?


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 13, 2009)

Belinda!


----------



## gentle giants (Feb 13, 2009)

Hmmm. I don't know about Tanya, LOL, I have a friend by that name, so that might not go over that well. Belinda is interesting...I would have to call her Bee for short.

Hope is hanging in there, I have actually moved her and Daisy (her daughter) in together. Daisy just got spayed Wednesday, and when I put her and Hope together that night, they jsut snuggled right up together. I think they remembered each other, I really do. And I think that having company right now will be good for Hope, and Daisy can't go back in with the big boisterous gang that she usually lives with again until she is recovered from her spay anyway, so it works out great.


----------



## Nelson_is_mine (Feb 15, 2009)

Best of Luck with Hope! My sister is pretty lucky and her name is Hope as well. Maybe the name is part of the luck and Hope will pull through.


----------



## Flashy (Feb 15, 2009)

I have just read your blog, and Hope sounds very much like my Summer in that it has been an emotional rollercoaster since getting her, and yet she has wormed her way RIGHT into your heart. I'm so sorry for what you have been going through.

Your new bun is gorgeous! Really, really beautiful!

How are you?


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Feb 15, 2009)

First name that came into my mind was Tilly. 

It's awesome to see the follow-up photos of Naboo (formerly GG's rescued Buster).
Thanks for sharing in GG's Hope For Hares !!

cue music, now "Rosanna" is playing in my mind.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 16, 2009)

She is beautiful, not very good with names can't help you there. Love her markings.


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 17, 2009)

What a gorgeous girl your new addition is - any name yet?

How are Hope and Daisy getting along together? I am keeping Hope in my thoughts!

Jan


----------

